# customers mitsubishi tv died



## swillotter (Nov 7, 2008)

i work for directv and was at a cutomers house yesterday. they're tv was working when i got there ....went out to peak in there dish and when i got back tv was off and would not turn back on...customer said he turned it off. when you try to turn it on green light blinks for about two seconds then goes off. when you unplug it green light blinks for ten minutes then goes off. tried reset didn't work....they think i broke it...it's a mitsubishi hd tube 1080 not sure what model....i think a capacitor went out or something...could i have caused this or is it probably just coincidence?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

swillotter said:


> i work for directv and was at a cutomers house yesterday. they're tv was working when i got there ....went out to peak in there dish and when i got back tv was off and would not turn back on...customer said he turned it off. when you try to turn it on green light blinks for about two seconds then goes off. when you unplug it green light blinks for ten minutes then goes off. tried reset didn't work....they think i broke it...it's a mitsubishi hd tube 1080 not sure what model....i think a capacitor went out or something...could i have caused this or is it probably just coincidence?


While capacitors seem like a logical choice and most of the time you would not be wrong, there is two other possibilities I can think of (I'm sure there are more). My WD-73831 was acting the same a few weeks back. My first assumption was capacitors as well as I had changed the lamp a week earlier.

The very first thing I did was check that the lamp was properly seeded. After I was sure that was not the issue I called Mitsubishi and they referred me to a tech in the area & what was discovered was an issue with the lamp housing. I had purchased a knock-off lamp & housing last year (always keep a spare). Anyway, the housing unit on the knock-off used a wire mesh instead of a solid plate with holes (which is what the original did) as it's vent. Anyway, the wire mesh was to fine and clogs up extremely quickly and causes the lamp to overheat tripping a sensor which shuts down the TV. Changing out the actual bulb to the original Mitsubishi housing fixed everything.

I personally suspect this issue has been festering for a while and your being there at that time was nothing more coincidence but proving that is going to be rather difficult as it will probably involve an expert to look at the TV and determine what happened.

Good Luck


----------

